# RR: 134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Ellis, Alwyn (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1979)










2.	Willison, Lloyd-Jones (cond.), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra	(2005)










3.	Masters, Hickox (cond.), City of London Sinfonia	(1991)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Ellis, Alwyn (cond.), London Philharmonic Orchestra	(1979)
2.	Willison, Lloyd-Jones (cond.), Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra	(2005)
3.	Masters, Hickox (cond.), City of London Sinfonia	(1991)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

